# The twins



## Helen

It's Helen-Bloke rather than Helen as she is still in hospital.
Just thought I would let people know what's gone on.
Ther are finally here!
:headspin: :cloud9: :happydance: 


[Pic removed]

Charlotte Rose (5lb 12oz) and Thomas Eric (5lb 7oz)

Were born 11/06/07 @ 11:39 & 11:40 respectivley


----------



## Arcanegirl

Awww gorgeous twinnies :D and lovely names too!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

thats great they look fab hope all is well


----------



## Suz

Great Pictures. I love the toung. How Cute! Congrats. (Hope you are doing well Helen!)


----------



## gaby

congrats hun. they are gorgeous ^_^


----------



## Caroline

Fantastic pics they are absolutlely beautiful. Lovely names. Look forward to hearing your story. :hugs:


----------



## weestar21

awwwwwwwwwwww they are sooooo cute i bet you cant take that massive proude smile off your face daddy and what a fantastic pressie just in time for fathers day :D Helen i hope your doing well babes i know their will be many tears of joy but im so happy for you both, your special babies are finally here many congratulations to you both :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats, they are absoloutly gorgeous and love the names, I'm so happy for you both.:happydance: :cloud9: 

Stacey xxxx:hugs:


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/congrat2.gif
Awww what cutie pies - and how fabulous - One of each!
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/bcbbboy2.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/bcbbgirl.gif


----------



## Tilly

They are absolutely beautiful, big congratulations to you both. :)


----------



## muffin

well done to you all!!! the babies are beautiful1pass on my best to helen, cant wait to hear all about it!xx


----------



## Wobbles

Again:
https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4cb2591.gif https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4cb0e21.gif

*CONGRATULATIONSXXCONGRATULATIONS*

*Love the pic they are soooo cute - well done guys on your new additions  *


----------



## Tezzy

wow awww bless theyre lovely!!!!!!!!


----------



## hypnorm

congrats again, brought a tear to my eye this morning.


----------



## Layla

wow one of each, thats fantastic!!!

Glad they are well, Congrats guys!!!

xx


----------



## Jo

https://th24.photobucket.com/albums/c38/painthorse72/th_babygirlcongrats.gifhttps://th60.photobucket.com/albums/h20/Snowmom_photos/MY%20GIFS/CONGRATULATIONS/th_thbabyboycongrats.gif
Big congratulations to you both:happydance: 
Lovely names and great weights


----------



## sophie

:yipee: :blue: :pink: CONGRATULATIONS TO U BOTH IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! 
Gorgeous babies and gorgeous names!
xxxxxx


----------



## Yvonne

Aw congratulations to you both.

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## ablaze

fantastic pics!!! there sooo cute!!! :D :hugs:


----------



## loop

awww congrats to u both they are beautiful xxxx


----------



## Lauz_1601

Congratulations to you both, well done Helen, they are both so beautiful xxx


----------



## bexxie

Beautiful names,great weights too!

Is Helen ok? Hope she is feeling ok and not sore.

Well done you two. Bex.x


----------



## stephlw25

Aw CONGRATULATIONS to both of you again, they are gorgeous !!
How is Helen? did she have to have a emergency section?

xx


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

aww congrats they are absolutley gorgeous nice names xx


----------



## Imi

Awww the are soooooo beautiful!!

My cousin is called thomas eric :) ....

Fantastic, congrats again helen ... hope the 3 of you get to go home soon!!

xxx


----------



## Caroline

Great weights, hope you are doing ok Helen.:hugs: Congratulations again.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive seen more pics ;)
Theyre lil stunners and Helen looks so proud in the pics :D


----------



## Jo

Hey thats not fair!!!!!
Hope you all doing great Helen xxxxxxx


----------



## *saulino*

Hi

aww they are so gorgeous :hugs: hope everything is going okay and cant wait to hear how your doing.
Katrinaxx


----------



## beanie

Aaargh I missed this - had no idea. what a perfect ending to a fairytale. You both deserve all the happiness, hello to both babies (both gorgeous). Am so happy for you both :)


----------



## Natalie&Karl

AMAZING STUFF!! Congrats to you both xxx


----------



## Pumpkin

lol, Great photo of the twins!


----------



## mummykay

congratulations!!!:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Trinity

Awww congratulations .. they are both gorgeous. Hope all is well .. look forward to hearing your birth story soon.


----------



## ablaze

can i just say how cute is it tht 1 is stcikin its tongue out lol!


----------



## vicky

awww congratulations hun i'm so happy for you both, they are both beautiful and love the names, how are you all getting on??


----------



## Kina

Congrats Helen and fella :D They're so beautiful!


----------



## Alsha & Elliot

CONGATULATIONS Helen on your gorgeous babies, they look lovely and heathly and great names. Well done hun you must be so proud:hugs:


----------



## Amanda

Awwww soooooo cuutee!:hugs: :hugs: 

Gorgeous names as well, and what brilliant weights!:hugs:


----------



## Eelis

One of each how brilliant!

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Tam

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so tiny!!!! CONGRATS again you two, enjoy your new family! :happydance: :hugs: x


----------



## Helen

Quick update...
Helen, Charlotte and Thomas are still in hospital. We hope to have them home by the weekend. They are slowly settling into regular feeds and Helen is up and about, though still a bit sore.

Great Nan has been round to the hospital to see them and wanted to take them both home.
Though at nearly 90 she may have problems with night feeds :rofl: 

P.S. Why does nobody really warn you about the treacle nappies?! :shock: :sick:


----------



## weestar21

awwwwwwwww bless your nan :lol:

good sign for treacle nappies shows kids are perfect in every way

cant wait for your birth story helen all my best wishes and love to your lovely family
xxxxxxxx


----------



## ablaze

spoke(well pesterted lol) you on msn, but congrats to you both again!!!!! send helen+co our love :D


----------



## Helen

Just had a text from Helen and looking good for coming home on Friday.
I'm sure she will fill you all in on her side of the story.


----------



## ablaze

_ooooooooooooh!!!! yay well get to see more piccys then!!!! hope she def gets home fri!!!!_


----------



## Imi

So so pleased to hear they will be home soon,

Look forward to more pics and helens story ...

Congratlations on your little miricles

xxx


----------



## FJL

Wow! Congrats to you and Helen!

The babies are just gorgeous and you guys deserve them more than words can say.

I am so happy for you both, that you finally have your beautiful babies in your arms.

I am looking forward to more pics and I hope Helen gets home soon!

Ps...Helen, I told you the babies would be 1 boy 1 girl - must be psychic :rofl:


----------



## *saulino*

Hi

Glad to hear you will be home soon cant wait to hear all about it and see more pics
Katrina


----------



## wannabmum

:hi: I'm glad they're gooing to b home and that all is going well, looking forward to hearing more and cing pics.

Stacey xx


----------



## Suz

Congrats again Helen. Glad to hear that you are all doing well. Glad to hear that you get to come home tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Caroline

Gld to hear everyone doing well and that you will be home tomorrow.


----------



## MummyBecky

I'm so pleased for you Helen (and Helen-bloke!). Congratulations, they're lovely!


----------



## miss maternal

Well done Helen. They are absolutely adorable. Enjoy your bundles of joy. x x


----------



## MrsE

Aww Congratulations, they're absolutely gorgeous and great weights too :hugs: 

Cx


----------



## jacobs mummy

Hi Helen

Congratulations... they are beautiful. I'm Hayley from the old forum. (Jacobs mum) Amanda text me and told me you had the twins. The best news i've heard this year. Hope your all well. I heard you got married also... Sounds like 2007 has been a brilliant year... So happy for you! Hope to chat soon.

Take care and well done.

H x


----------



## sophie

So glad all doin well, congrats again!
xx


----------

